# Oil light coming on at start up



## Pudsey_Bear

Our Oil light comes on every time I fire it up, flashes for a while then goes off until next start up, oil level is fine and the oil is fairly new too.

Not too concerned but would like to get rid of the light.


----------



## rayc

My handbook says: 
"Exhausted oil. 
The warning light with turn on flashing together with the message on the display (where provided) when the system detects that the engine oil is exhausted.After the first indication, at each engine starting the warning light will go on flashing for about 60 seconds and then repeat every 2 hours until oil is changed.
If warning light flashes, contact Fiat Dealership immediately to have oil changed and instrument panel warning light turned off."

Could it be related to this? I am not sure if it is time or mileage related and the timer should be reset after an oil change?


----------



## Cazzie

OH says that's ok. Light should come when you switch on ignition and then go off when you start the engine.
This shows that there is pressure in the pump.

Cazzie


----------



## dghr272

Kev,

If it flashes 5 times, it could be an indication that the service reset procedure hasn't been recognised properly by the ECU, apparently it can take 2-3 reset attempts to clear all warnings.

Terry


----------



## stemark

At 40000km since the last service counter reset by Citroen/Peugeot the 'spanner' light iluminates. This goes out by itself after a further 1000km has been covered.

1000km later the oil warning light begins to flash for 30 eeconds each time the engine is started. This never turns itself off and will continue to do this until the oil service counters have been been reset. This requires workshop level equipment (Planet/Lexia3) - there's no chance with the cheaper OBD2 readers.

It's based purely on mileage and there is no actual detection of oil quailty. Best to just learn to live with it.

This is for Euro4 Citroen/Peugeot 2.2 X2/50s which have a different ECU (Visteon) to the Fiat 2.3s (Bosch)
.


----------

